# Eachmall down



## Sleet (Dec 4, 2015)

Their site's been down for 2 days now as of writing, has anyone been able to contact them? Even last week it looks like people were having trouble with their orders. I also noticed their twitter & Facebook pages stopped updating in October.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 4, 2015)

Sleet said:


> Their site's been down for 2 days now as of writing, has anyone been able to contact them? Even last week it looks like people were having trouble with their orders. I also noticed their twitter & Facebook pages stopped updating in October.


C&D or maybe they are updating it. It is still down today.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah, I have some orders in limbo myself right now, not sure what's going on. The day after my orders were placed, I went to place another one and all payment methods were removed. Just be patient this happens with grey markets from time to time, patience is a virtue <3


----------



## Sleet (Dec 6, 2015)

I was able to get in contact with someone using their aliexpress email and this is what I got:






Situation is strange, they effectively shut down right around Black Friday, when the site was still accessible but people were having problems. Now according to this, the site IS closed, but it's still possible to make orders.



TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Yeah, I have some orders in limbo myself right now, not sure what's going on. The day after my orders were placed, I went to place another one and all payment methods were removed. Just be patient this happens with grey markets from time to time, patience is a virtue <3


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Sleet said:


> I was able to get in contact with someone using their aliexpress email and this is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 31616
> 
> Situation is strange, they effectively shut down right around Black Friday, when the site was still accessible but people were having problems. Now according to this, the site IS closed, but it's still possible to make orders.


Wonder if you'll be able to get a refund


----------



## jDSX (Dec 9, 2015)

Great ...I am in the process of getting some stuff from them, glad I came across this I hope I can get my stuff here before next week (that is when I am suppose to get it this week) oh man this is not cool


----------



## Cruguero (Dec 10, 2015)

so what could be the next best option for flashcards and replacement pieces?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 11, 2015)

Sleet said:


> I was able to get in contact with someone using their aliexpress email and this is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 31616
> 
> Situation is strange, they effectively shut down right around Black Friday, when the site was still accessible but people were having problems. Now according to this, the site IS closed, but it's still possible to make orders.



But why would they be using a yahoo email address for customer service??? Seems a bit phishy to me.... What email did you reach out to, to get a response from?

Either way, looks like I'll be doing a chargeback, because as far as I know, none of my stuff was ever shipped out..... ><


----------



## jDSX (Dec 11, 2015)

It shows up on tracking that my stuff shipped but should of got here this week. Nothing. I feel like I got played here and now i don't think I can get my money back because I would need contact them, which isn't possible since they went down.


----------



## Sleet (Dec 11, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> But why would they be using a yahoo email address for customer service??? Seems a bit phishy to me.... What email did you reach out to, to get a response from?
> 
> Either way, looks like I'll be doing a chargeback, because as far as I know, none of my stuff was ever shipped out..... ><


http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1231262. The taobaodao email means it's probably them, taobaodao.com linked to eachmall.com. (I didn't try this email, I used the one aliexpress provided)
I don't know if the shop is still operating, looks like they're still getting decent reviews though.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 11, 2015)

jDSX said:


> It shows up on tracking that my stuff shipped but should of got here this week. Nothing. I feel like I got played here and now i don't think I can get my money back because I would need contact them, which isn't possible since they went down.


If you paid by credit card, you can reverse the charge with your card company if you explain what happened.

If was a debit card you will have to dispute the charge with your bank, again by explaining the situation.... However (at least in the US), you are less likely to get your money back ifyou paid with a debit cardbas opposed to a credit.

@Sleet  thanks,bill reach out to them first before calling myvcard company

UPDATE: Just sent an email to their official address here: [email protected] threatening to do a chargeback if I don't find out what's going on here, and if they're unable to resolve this issue. Hopefully I'm not p****** in the wind here..... I don't trust that yahoo email, seems way out of place to me....


----------



## CptPotato (Feb 28, 2016)

Any news regarding this? The site is still down.

On a side note, are there any comparable sites for flashcarts? To the best of my knowledge, they were the only ones selling R4i Gold 2016s for 5$ a pop.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Feb 28, 2016)

CptPotato said:


> Any news regarding this? The site is still down.
> 
> On a side note, are there any comparable sites for flashcarts? To the best of my knowledge, they were the only ones selling R4i Gold 2016s for 5$ a pop.


They were selling cheap clones, but if you don't mind the quality,vfor the price therebitems were good. 

I gave up on eachmall tbh, my guess is they were under a lot of legal/political pressure and decidedbto close up shop. 

There are other similar Chinese sites out there like www.tradetang.com, www.alibaba.com etc. I cannot attest to their reliability as I've never ordered from them, but ts the same type of marketplace. Wholesale clones/knockoffs etc


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, eachmall was good while it was here. It has like a 2.2 out of 10 rating but its a good site.

I bought a genuine gateway for $60.01 + free shipping when gateways were going for $70 - $80. Arrived in less than 3 weeks during chinese new year.

Fake dualshock 3 - Still use it after over 8 months and working fine. $8. Better than one that came with my ps3

Free R4 revolution + $1.53 shipping - Came on time and works. I ended up giving it to my friend because i sold my ds lite. He isnt having problems with it.

The customer support was great, they answered my questions.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

Eachmall was great for cheap flashcarts. I got burned on a 'wireless' DS3 knockoff that ended up being a wired-only clone with a removable cable, but I got a few R4i clones under $3 each over the years.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 29, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Eachmall was great for cheap flashcarts. I got burned on a 'wireless' DS3 knockoff that ended up being a wired-only clone with a removable cable, but I got a few R4i clones under $3 each over the years.


Did it function without the cord?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Did it function without the cord?


Nope. No battery, nowhere to put a battery, no bluetooth hardware. I would've thought it was basically a DualShock 2 clone with a miniUSB port, but the motion stuff actually did work. I'd bought a different controller in the past and it worked as expected (still works, in fact, although there's a noticeable degradation in trigger quality), so I'm guessing it was an order mixup more than anything, but their support team never responded and it wasn't worth the $9 or so to try and do a chargeback.


----------



## Sleet (Feb 29, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Well, eachmall was good while it was here. It has like a 2.2 out of 10 rating but its a good site.


Yeah, I think the website ratings are so low because there were multiple sellers using the site. The guys selling the flash kits were great, always received my order in 9-10 days. Pretty quick coming from China.


----------

